# farting and constant whining HELP!!!



## jamhajny (Sep 3, 2013)

My 4 month old GSD Bane has a SERIOUS farting issue! He is on Blue Buffalo Wilderness for puppies and gets a tbsp of extra virgin olive oil every day for dry skin. His other issue is that he whines ALL THE TIME! It's not because he's hungry, wants to play, needs to potty or wants to cuddle... it's annoying but mostly it puts me in a panic because I don't want him to be in distress. Please please PLEASE help us!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The gas is a clue that his system is not tolerating the food. Many have had problems with Blue Buffalo being too rich. On top of that, he is getting way too much oil, especially if his tummy is already in distress. 

I would eliminate the oil first, and see if that helps. If not, then a change of food would be a good idea.


----------



## Army_Dog (Nov 10, 2013)

Is he having diarrhea? Has your vet checked for Giardia? You may want to try Cod liver oil instead of the olive oil and see if it helps any. Also, try switching to Blue buffalo large breed puppy instead of the wilderness blend. Wilderness has a really high amount of protein (37%)that may not sit well with your dog and can cause gas. (Does the same to humans..anyone that has drank a few protein shakes will tell you what it does...lol)


----------



## jamhajny (Sep 3, 2013)

No diarrhea, I tried an omega 3 oil for dogs but that gave him diarrhea so I switched to the olive oil. I thought high protein was good for carnivores, I wanted to feed him raw but am not satisfied with the small amount of research. I wanted to feed the large puppy food but none of the pet stores in my area carry the large puppy formula. Is there another grain free food that you would recommended that is as high of quality as Blue? Or would the recommendation be to not feed grain free? Also, is there anything I can do about his crying? Or is it maybe his tummy hurting?


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I would cut the oil, and if it doesn't stop go to the vet.

you can find good deals on dog food online..try chewy.com

for brands:
orijen 
Acana
fromm
taste of the wild 
and others

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## Army_Dog (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't get me wrong I feed my puppy the same food as you do and my puppy occasionally gets the farts as well but it doesn't actually effect my Merlin other then a bit of stinkiness. Maybe the whining and gas are unrelated?

I have heard good things about Solid Gold Wolf Cub Large Breed Puppy Food (thats a mouth full) from a few friends of mine. The good thing is they have an adult version as well so switching wouldnt be too hard when the time comes. The price point is about the same as BB as well. If you have a hard time finding that one, Royal Canin German Shepherd Puppy 30 Formula Dog Food Might be easier. Petco carries the solid gold and Royal Canin and Petsmart carries the Royal Canin.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I have read on numerous forums I'm on that BB causes a lot of tummy issues go with a simpler food


----------



## scoutsmom86 (Oct 1, 2015)

Have you found a solution yet? My 6mo gsd is having the exact same issue.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The only food mine don't fart from is the raw diet.


----------



## BMF_Racing (Jul 14, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> The only food mine don't fart from is the raw diet.


x2 ^^^ nearly no gas at all since switching him to raw. If not gone, reduced dramatically.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Digestive enzymes can sometimes help gassy dogs. Prozyme has worked wonders for a few dogs I've known -- one of those dogs was able to clear a room prior to starting enzymes.


----------

